# Welches CI-Modul für Kabeldeutschland?



## s1n88 (30. Juni 2009)

*Welches CI-Modul für Kabeldeutschland?*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich möchte mir nächste Woche einen neuen Fernseher kaufen.
Bei meinem Fachhandel fand ich einen LG 32LF2510 der in meiner Preisklasse zu haben ist.
Da ich in diesen TV schon ein DVB-C Tuner mit CI-Slot verbaut ist, benötige ich mein Receiver nicht mehr bzw will diesen dann nicht mehr benutzen.
Nun bleibt aber noch die Frage, welches CI-Modul ich für Kabeldeutschland benötige.
Ich habe in diesen Bereich leider keine Ahnung ... Ich habe halt nur diese Karte und brauche das passende Modul.
Kabeldeutschland kann mir dazu keine Auskunft geben!
Wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann. Meine Karte wurde erst dieses Jahr (im 1. Quartal) getauscht, da die Alte kaputt ging ... 

Gruß s1n88


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches CI-Modul für Kabeldeutschland?*

KD verwendet glaub ich alphacrypt. also bräuchtest du so eines. 

aber frag doch den händler, die müssten doch am besten wissen, was für module die leute in deiner region benötigen (is ja vermutlich immer KD bei euch)


----------



## s1n88 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches CI-Modul für Kabeldeutschland?*

hmm ok, ich werd versuchen mich mal irgendwie schlau zu machen, da der Typ vom Fachhandel leider keine Ahnung hatte, da die sowas nicht vertreiben ...
Aber habe im Netz auch viel mit Alphacrypt gelesen, aber dann auch wieder das gegenteil usw.
Durch das ganze hin und her ist man dann verwirrt ^^ Immerhin kosten die ja nicht gerade wenig und man mochte ja schon, dass es dann gleich funktioniert!


----------



## Atel79 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches CI-Modul für Kabeldeutschland?*

Kd nutzt Nagravision als schutz Alphacrypt ist ein cam modul wo dann die original abo eingesteckt wird


----------



## s1n88 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches CI-Modul für Kabeldeutschland?*

also werde ich mir wohl mal ein alphacrypt modul kaufen ... hoffe das klappt xD


----------



## Atel79 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches CI-Modul für Kabeldeutschland?*

laut homepage unterstützt das modul nagravision


----------



## s1n88 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welches CI-Modul für Kabeldeutschland?*

jep, klappt einwandfrei, habe heute mein TV bekommen!
Schön wie das alles funktioniert ^^


----------

